# Larimore dam



## gillgetter (Nov 28, 2007)

Does anyone know if the gates are open yet? I want to fish it this weekend.


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

How much ice is out there? Plan on fishing there quite a bit this winter. Never fished it though.


----------



## honkerslayr (Dec 14, 2006)

Well from my understanding they are. Want to get out there soon....hopefully this weekend. but I heard people are fishing it. plenty of the smaller bodies are having decent ice right now in the area just have to be cautious! :beer:


----------



## gillgetter (Nov 28, 2007)

I'm gonna try it on thursday, will post my findings.


----------



## honkerslayr (Dec 14, 2006)

Well I drove by today at about 11:30 and the gates still weren't open and I didn't see anyone out there so hopefully they'll open up soon. With the cooler temps coming in on Wednesday it should be great ice making weather. Wednesday in the single digits and Thursday is going to have a low below zero!!! Can't Wait!!!


----------



## gillgetter (Nov 28, 2007)

Well, I made it out on Thursday around 4:30, checked the gates and they were closed but not locked. Ice was a solid 5". Only fished for 35min, marked a few in 22ft, but no takers. Will more than likely try again tomorrow.


----------



## honkerslayr (Dec 14, 2006)

Sounds like good Ice conditions so far for this time of year! Gillgetter.... have you noticed any variations of ice thickness? Just curious because last year we noticed a lot in variations when we got to about 28 ft deep. I'm just wondering because I wasn't able to get out today but just lookin to get out on monday...cant wait. Thanks for any reports


----------



## gillgetter (Nov 28, 2007)

I was out from the boat landing across to the water outlet and south. I went out again yesterday and the ice was consistatly 6" thick. Drilled around 50-60 holes and all that came up were a couple of small perch. I dropped a camera down, and to my suprise, i couldn't even see. Also, I marked fish in a few places at the bottom of drops, but the two i caught hit extremely light. I think it's going to be a different kind of fishing out there this year. With the late fall rain, the water is muddy or stained or whatever. I was fishing with small natural colored jigs when , now that I've thought about it, I should have been using bright spoons with droppers or some other lound flashy lure. It'll be interesting as the season progresses to see if she clears up.


----------



## honkerslayr (Dec 14, 2006)

Thanks for the update gillgetter!! :beer: 
Tomorrow I'm going out to the diversion in the afternoon and hopefully it should be a good outing. Going to try out Larimore this weekend!


----------



## gillgetter (Nov 28, 2007)

Good luck, let me know how you do. I'll be out there wednessday.


----------



## honkerslayr (Dec 14, 2006)

Well I tell you what this cold front really slowed things down!!!! Not to mention the wind! I didn't even bother with taking the portable out there because I didn't feel like going for a ride across the ice, because i didn't have my ancors. But anyways we saw a few pike perch and gills but nothing to even bite. But wow it was cold out there the gusts had to be at least 40mph. Was thinking about trying it out tomorrow but I end up having to work. It looks like Larimore will be on the schedule this weekend. The ice was about 7 inches thick, and it was good ice and I was in about 11 fow.


----------



## teamflightstoppers (Sep 21, 2008)

When are the tourney tickets on sale? I will also head out and try it on thursday. Gill getter ill probably see you out there. What time are you going out


----------



## gillgetter (Nov 28, 2007)

Gotta work tonight. I'll be at the coulees with my 3yr old Friday morning around 9:00.


----------

